# Picking my first convention



## SnowyD (Aug 21, 2011)

So I've been thinking about going to a convention pretty soon once I allocate more money and finish the suit. I was wondering which con you'd all recommend, which would be a good one for my first time?

I live in Minnesota and I'm not worried about distance, but I'm not leaving the country haha.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Sar (Aug 21, 2011)

Go local.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 21, 2011)

I've haven't been to any cons yet either, so I'm probably not the best informed, but I plan on having my first con be Anthrocon. I probably won't be able to go for a while, though, so you never know. Maybe Midwest Furfest would be better because it's around half the distance.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 21, 2011)

FWA is a lovely con for it's size. You won't be overwhelmed and you'll still meet quite a few popufurs.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 22, 2011)

I was concerned about first con to go to as well earlier this year.  I was originally going to have Anthrocon be my first, but then I was able to get a spot last second at FA: United.  FA:U had 500 people and it felt small to me at least though for my first con, it was nice because I was able to get used to what is at a con in general and how to basically act at a con.  Also, since I got to know people first, it made such a big on like Anthron one month later that much more enjoyable.

That being said, you can have a big con as your first one.


----------



## WingDog (Aug 23, 2011)

My first con was RMFC, it was a great starting con, small, but not too small. I recommend starting off at a local small convention to get a feel for it. Then if you want to do more, travel to AC or FC, I want to hit up furfright.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking Anthrocon or maybe FWA, FC would be cool too. 

I'll probably just end up going to all of them over time.


----------

